# St330t



## JOE ST330T (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone know how too fix track drive system on ST 330 T? Dealers in my region can't fix problem (track doesn't engage) Husqvarna customer service (if you can call it that) did not help. Brought my machine in the first week of use. Only to find out after 2 weeks at the shop it wasn't fixed. Brought it in a total of 3 times at first dealer who changed the left mecanism. Stoped working after 6 hours of use. Took it to another dealer still no fix. Warranty has now expired. I now have a big 3000$ orange ornament in my garage.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF JOE ST330T

That's a really nice machine. It has the hydro transmission ??
Are you saying that you have no forward or reverse presently ??
.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Check out this video Joe it sounds like your same issue...







.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's what I came across too.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Should not matter if warranty is up. The first dealer should guarantee repairs beyond 6 hours of use. Suggest you return it to first dealer and have them repair it properly.


----------

